# God Particle!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmmmm.... God.....

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2012/07/04/higgs-boson-god-particle-discovery.html


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Was pretty amazing news


----------

